# Watling Street



## Rosemary (May 16, 2007)

Just watched Time Team excavating in Greenwich Park.  They got some really good archaelogy finds there, plus they found evidence to have Watling Street updated on the maps.  Now it comes up from Canterbury and runs diagonally across the top of Greenwich Park and then into London proper.


----------



## Talysia (May 17, 2007)

I must admit, I like watching Time Team.  The things they find out often have more importance than they're given credit for (on the television, at least) especially with instances like Watling Street.


----------



## Rosemary (May 17, 2007)

It's about the only decent thing on TV at the moment!  They had a really good one about York as well... even burials there!


----------

